# Android Based DOF Calculator



## rg (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi CR guys

Just made a DOF calculator for *android based phones* and published on android market place.

its FREE, you can search on your mobile using my name Aimen RG or DOF Calculator.

I have tried to support all major image sensor formats in use and with most common apertures and focal lengths, please let me know what needs to be fixed, improved or added. I'll do that in future versions. 

Have a great day
7D clicker

_is this the right forum? i was gonna post in software section but then felt its strictly for rumors_


----------



## bvukich (Jan 8, 2011)

Simple, and small (about 84k). The only thing I see missing is having it remember last used settings.


----------



## rg (Jan 8, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Simple, and small (about 84k). The only thing I see missing is having it remember last used settings.



thanks, i will add that in next version


----------



## bvukich (Jan 9, 2011)

rg said:


> thanks, i will add that in next version



Awesome, I'll be looking for the update. I previously used the Photo Tools app for DoF/HF calculations, but it seems clunky compared to yours.

Other suggestions, an option to filter listed f values on whole, half, or third stops. Custom focal lengths may also be useful.


----------



## knocker (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi this is just what I was looking for, So much so that I thought about writing one my self but why reinvent the wheel. 

Very clean and easy to use, (Please add 30mm for my Sigma f1.4) 

One thing I was going to try and incorporate into a design was a graphic representation of the DOF result might be somthing to get your teeth into?

Love it


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think you're awesome for making another free app for the android, but I have been using the DOF app by Allen Zhong for some time now, and it has everything you made, plus the graphical representation people have mentioned here.

Hail to the free market! Keep it up.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 11, 2011)

I also built a dof calculator myself, but in this case it is a php web page
http://www.similaar.com/foto/dof/dof.php

the interesting thing about mine is that while programming and using it I found out that lens choice affects perspective but hardly has any effect on DoF, hence this simplified DoF calculator, which I find much more useful than the typical kind
http://www.similaar.com/foto/dof/dof2.php

and it works on any phone of computer you throw at it, as long as you have access to the web


----------



## rg (Jan 16, 2011)

bvukich said:


> rg said:
> 
> 
> > thanks, i will add that in next version
> ...



updated, last settings used are now saved. i'll try adding a preferences menu in next version with option for different f stop lists and custom focal lengths




knocker said:


> Hi this is just what I was looking for, So much so that I thought about writing one my self but why reinvent the wheel.
> 
> Very clean and easy to use, (Please add 30mm for my Sigma f1.4)
> 
> ...



thanks, i'll look into graphical representation.
added 30mm, please update





87vr6 said:


> I think you're awesome for making another free app for the android, but I have been using the DOF app by Allen Zhong for some time now, and it has everything you made, plus the graphical representation people have mentioned here.
> 
> Hail to the free market! Keep it up.



thank u




NormanBates said:


> I also built a dof calculator myself, but in this case it is a php web page
> http://www.similaar.com/foto/dof/dof.php
> 
> the interesting thing about mine is that while programming and using it I found out that lens choice affects perspective but hardly has any effect on DoF, hence this simplified DoF calculator, which I find much more useful than the typical kind
> ...



nice share



best regards


----------



## bvukich (Jan 16, 2011)

Just updated to the newest version.

Looking good.


----------



## simplexityphoto (Jan 17, 2011)

looking pretty nice but is there anyway to add a feature to allow the user the enter the focal length? I have a couple of lesser known lenses that i love using for a number of reason but it will make the DOF app pretty much useless unless i can do that or if it has a mm for mm increment for the first 50mm's or so.

I use my Tokina 11-16mm 2.8 alot and my Canon 17-40mm 4.0L alot


----------



## rg (Jan 22, 2011)

simplexityphoto said:


> looking pretty nice but is there anyway to add a feature to allow the user the enter the focal length? I have a couple of lesser known lenses that i love using for a number of reason but it will make the DOF app pretty much useless unless i can do that or if it has a mm for mm increment for the first 50mm's or so.
> 
> I use my Tokina 11-16mm 2.8 alot and my Canon 17-40mm 4.0L alot




Added Advanced Mode, accessible through Menu
Lets user manually enter Focal Length, Aperture, and Distance.

regards


----------

